# 24 on A&E



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

A&E's every-Monday 4-episode showing of "24" on Monday, Feb 20 is showing in the TiVo Guide as starting with "Day 1."

As of last week, it was in the middle of "Day 4," and hadn't finished.

A&E showed this Guide disparity a month or so ago, but the actual episodes shown still were the proper ones on schedule.

What I'm saying is, I'm forcing Moday's four episodes to record despite the Guide saying they're the wrong episodes, in hope that "Day 4" still is being broadcast in proper order, like the last time this happened.

Won't know until Monday whether it plays out correctly.

Just mentioning this because last time this happened, a lot of folks missed their episodes, thinking the Guide data were right, when in fact they were wrong, and the right episodes actually were continuing to be shown.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeppir! My suspicions were right. Monday's "24" indeed continued "Day 4" and not "Day 1," as the TiVo Guide incorrectly listed.


----------



## adavidw (Feb 23, 2000)

People have told me what a good show 24 is, but I didn't want to just jump in in the middle. So, when I saw A&E was airing the show, I had the TiVo record every episode since December. Now that I've got 60+ episodes recorded I sat down today to start my involvement with the series by watching what I thought was the very first episode (recorded Monday, 2/20). Imagine my frustration to find that it actually wasn't.

Now, before I go through every episode trying to verify whether it matches the guide data, can you verify that only the Monday morning block was affected? If so, that means other episodes I have are fine, and I just need to account for any the TiVo might not have recorded because of bad Monday guide data.


----------

